#        .

## Clipsa

.
  .
. 1  8.2
 -.      ..
       .
,    ?
 1     .     .
 ,    ,   -. 
    .  .      .
       1 ?
..  .    .     .        .+-.
   ?
,    -  ?
,              :Smilie: 
 .

----------


## lew1

1,         .. ..            .

----------


## Clipsa

.   -    .
    .   , ,   .   .
 :Wink: 
,    .

----------


## kot

> .


      ....

----------


## Dump

> ..  .    .     .        .+-.


    ? , .    -   .   -      ?

----------


## lew1

(.) eamviewer.     .  -

----------


## Dump

*lew1*,      .    . - -....

----------


## lew1

,         .  ,    .     .      ,   IP  50 .

----------


## 64

?   ,      1.

----------


## Clipsa

> ?   ,      1.


!    !
   ?  :yes: 
  ,      ?
   ?

----------


## lew1

.  eamviewer ( ) .   .      ID ,   . .     ,

----------


## Clipsa

> .  eamviewer ( ) .   .      ID ,   . .     ,


.  .

----------


## 64

> .  .


   1 -     
"      1: 8 -     ?
          ?
      ,      ""     ?
1C:    !"

----------


## lew1

1 :.
 1:    *  .*     2  (  1:)
     5 
      5 
     426 /.
,     1  ,     - .

----------


## 75

> 1 :.
>  1:    *  .*     2  (  1:)
>      5 
>       5 
>      426 /.
> ,     1  ,     - .


    - .   ,   .          -    ,    .     1-.

----------


## aida103

?   ,      .

----------


## 64

> ?   ,      .


 ,  - ,            .   ,            .

----------


## Clipsa

> ,  - ,            .   ,            .


       .
   1,   .   ,   .
         ... ., -, .  ...
  -      ?     ?

----------


## 64

> .
>    1,   .   ,   .
>          ... ., -, .  ...
>   -      ?     ?


   ?       ,     ,            ....?     ,      ? -, !?!?!

----------


## Clipsa

> ?       ,     ,            ....?     ,      ? -, !?!?!


  ,          .
 -   3  .   .
 -   ,     ?

----------

> -, !?!?!


    ,        .  ,           .       .      .
    ,       .  ,           .
http://v8.1c.ru/predpriyatie/questions_licence.htm

----------

